
Pigeons Classify Breast Cancer Images - TakakiTohno
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-34878151
======
fsagx
The US Coast Guard had a test program that fitted a pigeon pod beneath
helicopters to help find life rafts and bobbing people in the ocean. The
pigeons were much more effective than the human crew.

[https://www.wearethemighty.com/articles/that-time-the-
coast-...](https://www.wearethemighty.com/articles/that-time-the-coast-guard-
tried-using-pigeons-for-sea-rescues)

